# Mad Max Fury Road



## Daf57

Oh, what's this then!?! George Miller revisiting old haunts!! Looks pretty good, too! 

Mad Max Fury Road : Comic-Con Trailer - VFX

Interview with George Miller at Comic Con
http://insidemovies.ew.com/2014/07/27/george-miller-mad-max-interview-comic-con/


----------



## Rosal76

Huge fan of the original trilogy and definately wanting to see this. A little upset that Mel Gibson isn't reprising his rightful role but if George Miller is O.K. with it, then I guess I'll role with it.


----------



## wankerness

Looks OK besides the white-clothed fashion models that are inexplicably in the middle of the action. Women like that did not exist in the original trilogy, which was a big part of the aesthetic. I can only assume they're the focus of the plot here  They look like they walked out of a Michael Bay movie, they're all teal and oranged and super bronzed and made-up. 

I also think the super-artificial looking teal and orange computer color grading on every shot looks AWFUL, but at least the stunts and costumes all look very practical and very much like they go along with the originals. I'll probably go see it unless it gets really bad reviews, and I might even then.


----------



## rifftrauma

New trailer is [email protected]#$ing awesome....


----------



## ForThisGift

I don't mind the hyped up colors and think the cinematography looks very crisp. I know that the story and mood are very bleak, and I think the setting helps reinforce that, but I bet anything if George Miller could have made them all look like this he would have. He just has more tools at his disposal to translate the vision onto film. I thought everything about it looked very thoughtful in regards to the source material and its not like they brought in some hack to reboot the trilogy.


----------



## wankerness

ForThisGift said:


> I don't mind the hyped up colors and think the cinematography looks very crisp. I know that the story and mood are very bleak, and I think the setting helps reinforce that, but I bet anything if George Miller could have made them all look like this he would have. He just has more tools at his disposal to translate the vision onto film. I thought everything about it looked very thoughtful in regards to the source material and its not like they brought in some hack to reboot the trilogy.



I just hate the teal and orange thing that's gotten so pervasive since Transformers, it looks like crap and is going to date movies from this decade so badly. Even technicolor movies from the 1940s look more natural than computer-color-graded stuff from the last 15 years, it's bizarre. 

Apparently the plot is about trying to keep the hot ladies away from the bandits, cause they'd be an incredibly valuable commodity in this world. I guess that is acceptable. As seen in the world of Road Warrior/Thunderdome, any attractive woman either just got raped and murderered, or turned into an uberbadass (ex, football pads girl in Road Warrior or Tina Turner) that was also surrounded by allies in a fortress of sorts away from the outback. Which makes sense, considering the society mostly consists of roving gangs of psycho roided up freaks in tricked out vehicles that go around killing anyone weaker  

I love what they've done with Charlize Theron here, she looks completely in place in the universe instead of obligatory action movie eye candy.

Some commentary I read somewhere else was that this looked like George Miller's pent-up insanity that's been building since 1985 (the last time he got to make an action movie) and that this should be completely unhinged.


----------



## Explorer

I really liked the feel of the first two films, and so I forgave Thunderdome for being big budget. The first two had what looked like found and scavenged materials, while Thunderdome was (imho) like a scimitars-and-sandals fantasy movie with a veneer of Mad Max on top. 

Two things kind of took me out of the trailer: How plentiful firearms still seem to be, and, given the state of technology/society at that point, the huge intact tires on that dune buggy. 



Rosal76 said:


> Huge fan of the original trilogy and definately wanting to see this. A little upset that Mel Gibson isn't reprising his rightful role but if George Miller is O.K. with it, then I guess I'll role with it.



I think that Gibson lost much (all?) of his box office appeal when he went off the rails. 

----

I'm going to wait until this thing has a solid rating on Rotten Tomatoes before I risk my money on it....


----------



## wankerness

Thunderdome and Road Warrior look very similar to me, I guess I never thought about the budget difference there. Obviously Road Warrior's was a lot bigger than Mad Max's, cause Mad Max came out of nowhere and was a huge international hit, but Thunderdome being huge budget? 

Apparently Thunderdome's was 12 million USD, while Road Warrior's was 4.5 million (Australia dollars, and back then australian dollars were worth more than USD so it was more like 5 million USD). That's proportionally a huge increase, but still pretty cheap. I see Bartertown as being a big step up from anything we see in Road Warrior, but everything else looks equally as "crappy" to me! Both of those movies are incredibly visionary and really stretched their budgets. Also, they've both been ripped off to death and still are regularly. Even wildly popular stuff today owes a MASSIVE debt to those two movies, ex Fallout and Borderlands. I still do kinda wish Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome had simply been Mad Max: Thunderdome cause those kids are pretty shitty, but hey, the last chase scene is still killer and the first half of the movie alone solidifies it as a classic of the genre.


----------



## ForThisGift

What I like about the trailer is the grit. Mad Max and The Road Warrior were both pretty gritty movies, but The Road Warrior started to have a little campiness creep into the store. When I saw Beyond Thunderdome the campiness was trumped up, which is why it is MY least favorite. The new one does not have any signs of letting up, and I welcome the return to the serious tone and grit that the first 1 1/2 movies delivered. 

Also, for ripping off several Mad Max plot elements, the Fallout series made me appreciate the movies a lot more.


----------



## flexkill

No Humongous, no care...


----------



## Explorer

BTW, this topic had me dig out my old copy of Car Wars. Anyone else here ever love the Autoduel games?


----------



## Rosal76

Explorer said:


> Anyone else here ever love the Autoduel games?



Yes, I have the game but unfortunately, I was too young to really enjoy it. The technical side of the game really confused me at the time. I still have the game and its map additions/compendium somewhere in my garage.

On the friendlier side of gaming, I also had Thunder Road the board game. As you can see on the cover of the game box, it is heavily inspired by "The Road Warrior" movie.


----------



## SD83

Looks great. I definitly want to see that  I don't even care about that orange&teal stuff. It looked a lot less obvious than the crap in the newest Hobbit trailer where even every bit of dirt on Bilbo's face looks like it's been polished to hell and back. A lot more real, not this ultra-shiny & hilariously oversaturated colors computer game look a lot of other movies sadly have. Well, the colors might might not be exactly realistic in the trailer, but at least it seems to serve the mood/setting of the movie.


----------



## ilyti

Dlisted | And Here&#8217;s The Burning Man-Approved Trailer For &#8220;Mad Max: Fury Road&#8221;



> Because the only thing that comes out of San Diego Comic-Con are either pictures of Z-listers dressed up in janky superhero costumes or movie trailers, here&#8217;s the official trailer for *Mad Max: Fury Road*, starring a buff-as-shit *Tom Hardy*, *Charlize Theron* looking like the broken condom baby of Lori Petty and The Terminator, and a two-headed lizard. Obviously, my favorite part was the lizard. What&#8217;s that lizard&#8217;s story? How did it get two heads? Is he related to the Geico lizard? Is the lizard Mad Max&#8217;s sassy two-headed sidekick? These are the important questions. I have no idea how the nerds reacted when they saw this trailer, but _Mad Max: Fury Road_ looks like both a damn mess (bad) and an amazing shit show (good). First of all, all that black makeup on Charlize&#8217;s forehead makes her look like what I imagine Teresa Giudice will look like 3 weeks into her prison sentence if her cellmate refuses to smuggle her in some Nair. It&#8217;s gorgeous. And a big round of applause for Lindsay Lohan, who was clearly the source material for the production designer. From the thick layer of toxic orange grime that&#8217;s coating everything to the dusty all-white dudes who looked like roided-up coke boogers, I truly felt like I was trapped inside Blohan&#8217;s left nostril. Well done.
> My only issues are with the following:
> 1. Nowhere in that trailer do I see Tom Hardy snuggling a dog. Do dogs no longer exist in future Mad Max times?
> 2. WHERE IN SWEET SASSY BARTERTOWN IS *TINA TURNER*?!?! You can&#8217;t leave out the hottest Fraggle-haired ho from the Mad Max franchise. Without Tina Turner, who will sing the power ballad to _Mad Max: Fury Road_, which I assume is called: _&#8220;We Don&#8217;t Need Another Hero, But Hollywood Is Running Out Of Ideas, So Here&#8217;s The Follow-Up To Beyond The Thunderdome That No One Asked For&#8221;._




I agree with this.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I'm so excited about this! I grew up watching these films and playing Fallout 1/2 so I'm a huge fan of the style and environment. 

From the quick clips I'm very optimistic that Tom Hardy will nail Mel Gibson's portrayal of Max. The costumes and cars look awesome. 

9 1/2 months to go!


----------



## wankerness

New trailer, looks awesome


----------



## Overtone

The first movie resonates with me the most. One of the things I like about it is that the loonieness of the gang is pretty toned down compared to the post apocalyptic chaos of the sequels, making it feel like less of a fantastic adventurous spectacle, but more like a gritty action movie. Another element I like is the car stunts... there's something a little too James Bond about the sequel in comparison. So I'm not super optimistic about the direction that trailer took. Still, it's a reboot I'll actually watch, and I don't feel that it will do any disservice to the original. 

That was my first time noticing the Greek graffiti at the beginning of the original, btw. Pretty hilarious troll by whoever snuck that in!


----------



## Rosal76

wankerness said:


> New trailer, looks awesome



It does. 

George Miller is the original master director of car violence!!!!! 

Trailer looks good but I don't think any action scene in the whole Mad Max series will beat the scene in which Mel Gibson runs his car headfirst at full speed into the bikers on the bridge in the first Mad Max movie (1979). I thought Dirty Harry's rules of justice was awesome but Mad Max takes it too the next level. Max didn't even turn on his car sirens when he hit the bikers. Dirty Harry as least gives warning and says, "Freeze!"  

Possibly the most painful practical effect I have ever seen in a movie.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I usually watch vids with a bud on Saturday night, at his place. He usually skips the trailers. When Fury Road came on, I made him watch it. He's really looking forward to it. He actually said that it looked like a remake of Road Warrior, but he's alright with that, since he likes the apparently higher production values. And Road Warrior is one of his top 10 favourite movies of all time.


----------



## skeels

Explorer said:


> BTW, this topic had me dig out my old copy of Car Wars. Anyone else here ever love the Autoduel games?



I used to be a charter member of the local AADA group, the Beertown Boys!
you have brought me much happiness with this cherished memory!



flexkill said:


> No Humongous, no care...



"there has been too much violence.. Too much pain!"


----------



## wankerness

Dusty Chalk said:


> I usually watch vids with a bud on Saturday night, at his place. He usually skips the trailers. When Fury Road came on, I made him watch it. He's really looking forward to it. He actually said that it looked like a remake of Road Warrior, but he's alright with that, since he likes the apparently higher production values. And Road Warrior is one of his top 10 favourite movies of all time.



It's the same director as the first three so I'm not worried about it being a retread, and even if it is, it doesn't matter since it looks AWESOME. It looks like they actually did practical stunts and used real cars in the explosions! They also have two really, really good actors as the stars who consistently deliver great work in movies that don't deserve it (Tom Hardy and Charlize Theron) and yeah. It looks like it might be a big flop, but oh well. I am sure I'll love it. I love Lord Humongous, but let's face it, he didn't really do much in that movie. He just looks ridiculous and has a few wheezy lines here and there, he doesn't do much in terms of the plot, the incredibly gay (but not as gay as his role in Commando) character played by Vernon Wells almost seems like the main bad guy based on amount of screen time.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

wankerness said:


> It's the same director as the first three so I'm not worried about it being a retread, and even if it is, it doesn't matter since it looks AWESOME. It looks like they actually did practical stunts and used real cars in the explosions! They also have two really, really good actors as the stars who consistently deliver great work in movies that don't deserve it (Tom Hardy and Charlize Theron)...


Exactly. Exactly! *EXACTLY!*

I'm more excited about this than Star Wars.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

**** that is awesome!!!!


----------



## Skyblue

It looks absolutely insane, and absolutely awesome


----------



## asher

Oh look, it's _Brütal Legend: the Movie_!


----------



## pushpull7

OMG, not another sci fi movie with Charlize Theron 

Easy on the eyes, hard on the acting. She can't "sell it"


----------



## wankerness

Here's the new trailer that came from. Every trailer looks better and better, this is going to be the best action movie in a longgggg time.



It's been confirmed that it will be rated R, too. No censored mainstream Michael Bay crap here!


----------



## wankerness

pushpull7 said:


> OMG, not another sci fi movie with Charlize Theron
> 
> Easy on the eyes, hard on the acting. She can't "sell it"



Are you serious right now?


----------



## pushpull7

wankerness said:


> Are you serious right now?



Completely.


----------



## wankerness

She's a far, far better actress than virtually anyone else who ever deigns to appear in sci-fi/action movies. Check out Monster and Young Adult. The lameness of Prometheus and Aeon Flux had nothing to do with her! I think she's one of the better aspects of Prometheus, too.

Who would you suggest for the badass chick with a robot arm? Gina Carrano might be better but that would be about all I could think of!


----------



## pushpull7

We have very opposite tastes.


----------



## wankerness

So who would you prefer? I want to know now! The only other person I can think of who's pulled off super-badass chick in a big effects movie recently is Emily Blunt, but she's too purty. Scarlett Johannson requires too much CGI and stunt doubles to convincingly beat anyone up.


----------



## Rosal76

wankerness said:


> So who would you prefer? I want to know now! The only other person I can think of who's pulled off super-badass chick in a big effects movie recently is Emily Blunt, but she's too purty. Scarlett Johannson requires too much CGI and stunt doubles to convincingly beat anyone up.



Actress who:
1. Not to model like in her movies.
2. Can be badass in a big effects movie.
3. Perform her own stunts and beat up people.

Rhona Mitra?






Talk to me Wankerness.


----------



## wankerness

I've never seen anything she's in but she looks tough!


----------



## Cloudy

2016 NAMM Production flamethrower guitars here we come


----------



## Hollowway

whoops! My bad. Carry on!


----------



## 777timesgod

From the trailer you can tell that's its going to be a generic explosions and pointless plot movie. I hope I am proven wrong but this seems like its aimed at 12 year olds...


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Explorer said:


> I really liked the feel of the first two films, and so I forgave Thunderdome for being big budget. The first two had what looked like found and scavenged materials, while Thunderdome was (imho) like a scimitars-and-sandals fantasy movie with a veneer of Mad Max on top



FUN FACT: Beyond Thunderdome was actually just originally "Man finds cult of feral children, becomes their god" before somebody decided Mad Max should be that man - it wasn't a Mad Max movie at first.

Back OT: I've not seen any Mad Max movies, but I really should, especially with how cool this looks. I'll give it a shot

Oh, and another big thing is that this isn't the 4th one chronologically, I believe it's between Mad Max and The Road Warrior


----------



## Lorcan Ward

From what I gather its set in an alternate world/timeline where water is scarce as oppose to fuel being the rarest resource. So its still going to be a Road Warrior style setting but with some changes.


----------



## wankerness

Zeno said:


> FUN FACT: Beyond Thunderdome was actually just originally "Man finds cult of feral children, becomes their god" before somebody decided Mad Max should be that man - it wasn't a Mad Max movie at first.
> 
> Back OT: I've not seen any Mad Max movies, but I really should, especially with how cool this looks. I'll give it a shot
> 
> Oh, and another big thing is that this isn't the 4th one chronologically, I believe it's between Mad Max and The Road Warrior



Why do you know so much about the movies if you've never seen one?

I thought this new one was just a reboot. I'll have to look that up.

EDIT: Yeah, the MAD MAX WIKI says it's just a reboot so it won't require having seen any of the older ones. This one looks like it should be insane enough to appeal to modern desensitized action movie viewers so maybe you should just wait for it to come out? It looks like pretty guaranteed awesome. You can always go back and watch the older ones if you like it!

I also read Tom Hardy is signed for THREE sequels, though that's all contingent on this one being a hit since the studio wouldn't let the director film 4 and 5 back to back like he wanted. My guess is it's going to be one of those deals where everyone who sees it loves it but only the converted go to see it and thus it barely makes any money. I hope I am wrong!


----------



## michblanch

777timesgod said:


> From the trailer you can tell that's its going to be a generic explosions and pointless plot movie. I hope I am proven wrong but this seems like its aimed at 12 year olds...



Just piecing together from the trailer, I think you are right. 

Society is running out of women. 
The evil overlord is collecting women and making them wear chastity belts in order to make sure that they are saved for himself or his evil plans. 

It would probably have been better received , by me, had they not put Mad Max on the name. 

Those 2 movies are classics. With Raod Warrior being the better of them.


----------



## wankerness

michblanch said:


> Just piecing together from the trailer, I think you are right.
> 
> Society is running out of women.
> The evil overlord is collecting women and making them wear chastity belts in order to make sure that they are saved for himself or his evil plans.
> 
> *It would probably have been better received , by me, had they not put Mad Max on the name. *
> 
> Those 2 movies are classics. With Raod Warrior being the better of them.



Everything about that trailer was right in line with The Road Warrior and the good half of Thunderdome, just a much more modern and explosive version. The only thing out of place are the really hot women. The same guy wrote it and directed it as the first three and it's very clearly in the same insane post-apocalypse environment. Even if it ends up being terrible, it more than has the right to use the character.


----------



## wankerness

777timesgod said:


> From the trailer you can tell that's its going to be a generic explosions and pointless plot movie. I hope I am proven wrong but this seems like its aimed at 12 year olds...



Find me one other modern blockbuster that looks anything like this that isn't a direct ripoff of the others in the same series. The practical stunts/effects alone make this an entirely different kind of movie from the Michael Bay types. Plus it's rated R, unlike all the others which are so careful to avoid showing anyone actually get hurt cause that would decrease the marketability to 12 year olds.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

wankerness said:


> Why do you know so much about the movies if you've never seen one?
> 
> I thought this new one was just a reboot. I'll have to look that up.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah, the MAD MAX WIKI says it's just a reboot so it won't require having seen any of the older ones. This one looks like it should be insane enough to appeal to modern desensitized action movie viewers so maybe you should just wait for it to come out? It looks like pretty guaranteed awesome. You can always go back and watch the older ones if you like it!
> 
> I also read Tom Hardy is signed for THREE sequels, though that's all contingent on this one being a hit since the studio wouldn't let the director film 4 and 5 back to back like he wanted. My guess is it's going to be one of those deals where everyone who sees it loves it but only the converted go to see it and thus it barely makes any money. I hope I am wrong!



I got curious and looked stuff up on TV Tropes after seeing part of the trailer at work. Guess not all of it was correct tho.

Regardless, I still want to at least see the Road Warrior - Parents insist it's a classic, and it does seem good, I was just terrified of post-apocalypic stuff as a kid, so I avoided it.


----------



## wankerness

Yeah, Road Warrior is a classic and should be watched. And its tipoff for WW3 seemed really prescient a few years ago before they came up with oil shale technology - basically it's based on peak oil and how as soon as the world's supply started depleting all the major powers started fighting over it, eventually nuking each other, instead of developing alternate fuel. It's a very believable concept compared to many of those kinds of movies. The scenario post-apocalypse is really fun instead of scary, though.


----------



## pushpull7

I'm sorry guys, this just looks awful. The original Mad-Max series had it's ups and downs but was very much inline with the current status of "gloom and doom" for the world. 

This looks a lot like the remake of "rollerball" ... completely missing the point and going for "special effects" w/o substance. Call me old-fashioned but my guess is it will rake in a ton of cash but be a terrible film.


----------



## Skyblue

pushpull7 said:


> I'm sorry guys, this just looks awful. The original Mad-Max series had it's ups and downs but was very much inline with the current status of "gloom and doom" for the world.
> 
> This looks a lot like the remake of "rollerball" ... completely missing the point and going for "special effects" w/o substance. Call me old-fashioned but my guess is it will rake in a ton of cash but be a terrible film.



I dunno man, to me it looks awesome. It looks absurdly over the top, and it looks like it's completely aware of itself as such. It looks like pure fun, turned up to 11. 

I admit I haven't seen the old Mad Max films, so I obviously won't argue with anyone claiming this isn't in the spirit of the original series, but I really don't think it looks "terrible". Maybe it all just depends on the angle you're looking at it from.


----------



## pushpull7

I was going to say I don't like "absurdly over the top" and then remember I do actually like some of the marvel stuff 

haven't seen anything I like so far though. If it's someone else's cup o tea, awesome.


----------



## wankerness

Skyblue said:


> I dunno man, to me it looks awesome. It looks absurdly over the top, and it looks like it's completely aware of itself as such. It looks like pure fun, turned up to 11.
> 
> I admit I haven't seen the old Mad Max films, so I obviously won't argue with anyone claiming this isn't in the spirit of the original series, but I really don't think it looks "terrible". Maybe it all just depends on the angle you're looking at it from.



It looks completely in the spirit of The Road Warrior, just with a much higher budget. It was mostly done with practical effects and actual drivers, it just clearly has had modern color-grading done to it, just like most post-Fellowship of the Rings movies, high budget or otherwise.


----------



## pushpull7

I can't agree so far. It does NOT look "in the spirit" of "mad max"

It looks (so far, and that might not be accurate) as "hollywoods" version of what we think will make money.

Please (for all the youngsters) keep in mind, that "mad max" was originally made with the idea that the world would fall to this. NOT that the world would fall to "special effects"..

It's originally about the world running out of resources and how that would effect the population. So far what I've seen is it's about the "desert" type "fx" w/o any real story line.

Could I be wrong? Sure. Maybe I'll be completely wrong. But it doesn't look promising so far.


----------



## AxeHappy

The first Mad Max was about a cop in a ....ty situation as you describe. 

The second Mad Max was about cars and blowing .... up. Fancy special effects and whatnot. There was no fancy story about the tragedies of an exploitative world. To the point where if I didn't know the movies were connected, I wouldn't think they were upon just watching them. 

This new movie does seem to be in the same vein as Road Warrior. *Shrugs* 

I'm not sure it will be good either, doubt it actually, but to say it won't be good because too much special effects lose what the Mad Max movies are about is just plain silly.


----------



## ryanougrad

My brother in law worked on this movie 3 years ago. It's just now coming out because of all the reshoots. I can only image how crap-tastic it's going to be.


----------



## wankerness

ryanougrad said:


> My brother in law worked on this movie 3 years ago. It's just now coming out because of all the reshoots. I can only image how crap-tastic it's going to be.



Pretty crap-tastic apparently:

MAD MAX: FURY ROAD Review



> ... And dear god these setpieces. In terms of orchestrating authentic, high-octane action with precision and clarity, George Miller is unmatched, and Fury Road is his finest work. A truly outrageous, operatic, expressive poem to metal, engines, blood and sand, Fury Road is an absolute visual delight popping with color (no bland, post-apocalyptic desaturation going on here) and propulsion  filling every frame with as much information and weight as possible, and with CG used sparingly (occasionally used to enhance a landscape or backdrop); every piece of metal and flesh is clear and palpable.


----------



## michblanch

Apparently the bad guy in the new Mad Max is the bad guy from the original.


----------



## wankerness

michblanch said:


> Apparently the bad guy in the new Mad Max is the bad guy from the original.



I had to look that up, and yeah, it's the same actor who played Toecutter (NOT the same character, of course). I didn't know that, that's kind of cool.


----------



## michblanch

wankerness said:


> I had to look that up, and yeah, it's the same actor who played Toecutter (NOT the same character, of course). I didn't know that, that's kind of cool.





I thought it was a cool twist to the casting.


----------



## wankerness

Critic Reviews for Mad Max: Fury Road - Metacritic

This is getting incredible reviews, this looks like the rare super-delayed project that more than lives up to expectations. 87 on metacritic is pretty nuts (look at what else is up there). It will surely go down as it actually gets released, but it's certainly off to a great start. Some of those reviews have me even more hyped than I already was!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

2 days left!! I bought all my mates tickets so they have to go with me.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Those metacritic reviews confirmed my sneaking suspicion this would be awesome. 

little known fact, but movie trailers are made by separate firms and not the movie makers. so seeing the more CGI portions of the film i think was intentional. 

But i remember reading somewhere the executives saw George's rough take of the film.. their jaws hit the floor and then they gave him more money and said go to town. 

also, here's a good article on the real stunt we will see come premiere day

Nicholas Hoult on the Scary-Real Stunts in the New Mad Max | WIRED


----------



## UnderTheSign

I loved the originals so can't wait to see this. 

Also this made me want to see it more &#39;Mad Max: Fury Road&#39; draws the ire of men&#39;s rights activists


----------



## asher

UnderTheSign said:


> I loved the originals so can't wait to see this.
> 
> Also this made me want to see it more 'Mad Max: Fury Road' draws the ire of men's rights activists



Jesus Christ.


----------



## seasloth21

Ya, 99% on RT atm, I have been looking forward to this for sometime!


----------



## Dayviewer

I just saw it, by the gods it was amazing, go see it, dammit!


----------



## InFlames235

Dayviewer said:


> I just saw it, by the gods it was amazing, go see it, dammit!



So jealous!! Wanna see this badly.


----------



## BigBaldIan

Tickets booked for tomorrow.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Well that was a two hour ridiculous over the top epic action fest.

10/10 from me. I saw it on a 3D iSense screen so I'm going to go see it on a smaller 2D screen next.

The music was incredible. I'm going to buy the soundtrack tonight. I haven't been that impressed with a score since Howard Shore's LOTR. 

I hope this film dominates the box office and we get some sequels/prequels.


----------



## michblanch

Holy ....!! That was over the top insane stunts and action. 

I walked out kind of awestruck.


----------



## wankerness

I like how the metacritic score has gone UP as more reviews have come in. This looks like it might be one of the best-reviewed action movies of the 2000s, looking at metacritic's all-time ratings list it looks like only Gravity, the incredibles and Crouching Tiger are higher.


----------



## crg123

I was wondering if I should watch the Mad Max movies (the originals) before or after I see Fury Road. Wasn't sure if it'd give me more insight onto whats going on or if they're so different that it'd confuse me?

Thanks.


----------



## wankerness

crg123 said:


> I was wondering if I should watch the Mad Max movies (the originals) before or after I see Fury Road. Wasn't sure if it'd give me more insight onto whats going on or if they're so different that it'd confuse me?
> 
> Thanks.



From what I've heard, they're not necessary to understand the new movie at all, since it's not really a sequel. You'll be fine without having seen any of the old ones. However, you should still definitely watch 1/2 at some point or you'll be depriving yourself of seeing two of the best action movies ever.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Just bought the soundtrack. Tom Holkenborg(Junkie XL) did an amazing job on this soundtrack. I wish more composers used electric guitars in film scores. 



crg123 said:


> I was wondering if I should watch the Mad Max movies (the originals) before or after I see Fury Road. Wasn't sure if it'd give me more insight onto whats going on or if they're so different that it'd confuse me?



Not really but I would recommend watching Mad Max 2 The Road Warrior since its a great film. In short Max was a cop before society broke down. A cataclysmic event ruined the world. Most likely nuclear war. Thats about all you need to know to be honest. The new film isn't a sequel or prequel. Its set in an alternate world/timeline but with familiar characters and settings.


----------



## crg123

That's what all my friends have been telling me! (about 1/2) Cool I'm glad I don't need to rush in watching the others. Thanks.


----------



## michblanch

crg123 said:


> I was wondering if I should watch the Mad Max movies (the originals) before or after I see Fury Road. Wasn't sure if it'd give me more insight onto whats going on or if they're so different that it'd confuse me?
> 
> Thanks.




I was never a fan of Mad Max. But Road Warrior was fantastic. 

This is a new story line so there are no hold over elements you need to know. 
But watch Road Warrior anyway. It kicks ass.


----------



## Vostre Roy

The new movie delivers. I'm a fan of the first three, this one is not really anything alike, at some point I wasn't sure I was watching a Mad Max or a Borderlands movie ahaha.

The little kid in me just loved all the crazy cars in it ahaha


----------



## crg123

So I watched the first 3 movies over the weekend. First one was good, I loved the second one (its what I thought the whole series would be like), and the third one I liked the first part (THUNDERDOME) but once he reached the "lost boys" it kind of went downhill in my book.

Loved the second one though.


----------



## wankerness

crg123 said:


> So I watched the first 3 movies over the weekend. First one was good, I loved the second one (its what I thought the whole series would be like), and* the third one I liked the first part (THUNDERDOME) but once he reached the "lost boys" it kind of went downhill in my book.*
> 
> Loved the second one though.



That's the general opinion of that among fans, though some people love that section too. I think it's a lot less bad than it could have been, and there are some inspired bits (like their puppet show). That movie famously had a second director who handled most of the kid stuff which accounts for the big change in tone.


----------



## mr coffee

Went and saw it over the weekend, and was pleasantly surprised. There were a few moments where I started to think it was getting a little bit corny, some parts that left me thinking they left something out (maybe on the editing table? Did Capable jump Nux's bones back there? Will Nux Jr. be in a sequel?) but overall, I was impressed.

-m


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Went and saw the movie on Saturday night. Then I went and saw it AGAIN Sunday afternoon! 
It's absolutely fantastic. I don't remember the last time ANY movie blew my mind or stayed floating around in my head this much! Visually it's just unbelievably good. If the look of the movie doesn't blow your mind, you are the most jaded movie watcher of all time, or you are blind. The story and world they created is also super cool, and the movie has an extremely strong pro-woman stance, which is incredibly rare to see in movies period, much less action movies. Loved every second of it, would see it a third time in a heartbeat. Go see it now!


----------



## asher

These reviews are amaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing

The New Mad Max Film Is So Feminist My Scrotum Killed Itself

MAD MAX IS A MOVIE MADE WITH CAPS LOCK ON - SBNation.com


----------



## sakeido

That film was amazing, best action movie I've seen in years. One of the overall best movies I've seen in years, it vaulted straight into my top ten I think


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Saw it after work today. .... the Avengers, that was my movie of the summer.

EDIT to add anything of substance: 
As a car guy I really liked the tribute to the Cars that Ate Paris. Plus, how all the vehicles were actually built to be functional and safe to be driven as well.

And for those that haven't seen it, if you theater is how mine was and keeps the lights down during the credits don't bother staying there's no after-credits scene.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I saw it again on Monday. This is definitely one of my favourite films of all time. I missed a couple of small things and throwbacks to previous films the first time. 

I had to learn all the guitar parts from the soundtrack. Fun riffs to play! Even when your guitar doesn't shoot fire.


----------



## pushpull7

I'm shocked at the reviews and the comments here (insert smiley I can't find  )

The trailers just looked awful to me. I wonder if people just thirst THAT much for an action thriller that isn't the typical lame (insert smiley I can't find  )


----------



## coffeeflush

Saw the movie

Best action movie ever
Most metal movie ever

Was not bored for a min, the movie was intense and gripping. 
no non sense action
no needless love stories or pointless side characters.


----------



## Vostre Roy

pushpull7 said:


> I'm shocked at the reviews and the comments here (insert smiley I can't find  )
> 
> The trailers just looked awful to me. I wonder if people just thirst THAT much for an action thriller that isn't the typical lame (insert smiley I can't find  )



Yeah, all the critics and everyone commenting on here are wrong because you think that the trailer is aweful  Sorry man, but you sound like you WANT the movie to suck.

Its a new movie, not a remake. And its a good one, well made on top of that. From the visuals to the characters to the actual story, its great. And my eyes were hurting because I could hardly blink, in fear of missing something.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

pushpull7 said:


> I'm shocked at the reviews and the comments here (insert smiley I can't find  )
> 
> The trailers just looked awful to me. I wonder if people just thirst THAT much for an action thriller that isn't the typical lame (insert smiley I can't find  )





Are you also one of the guys who endlessly moan and complain about guitars you've never played? Just go see the film and then decide.


----------



## wankerness

Vostre Roy said:


> Yeah, all the critics and everyone commenting on here are wrong because you think that the trailer is aweful  Sorry man, but you sound like you WANT the movie to suck.
> 
> Its a new movie, not a remake. And its a good one, well made on top of that. From the visuals to the characters to the actual story, its great. And my eyes were hurting because I could hardly blink, in fear of missing something.



He's been posting about how much it will suck since before it came out and saying "everyone else in the world is wrong besides Armond White" is the only way to tell us he was right all along, I guess. He could have at least lied and said that he saw it and hated it though.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I will arrive in Valhalla all shiny and chrome.


----------



## mr coffee

I Live, I die, I live again!!!!



pushpull7 said:


> The trailers just looked awful to me.



Honestly, seeing the trailers, I expected to be disappointed. I wasn't. Just go see it already.

-m


----------



## pushpull7

I might. I haven't been to a movie in a long time. For some reason, I feel that the non-stop action will keep the little text f....ts/bitches from ruining everything.


----------



## asher

pushpull7 said:


> the little text f....ts/bitches from ruining everything.


----------



## Promit

asher said:


>


He meant "feminist bitches". Haaaave fun.


----------



## wankerness

Promit said:


> He meant "feminist bitches". Haaaave fun.



I'm sure it was a word with two Gs (since the site doesn't censor feminist) and he was referring to people who text during movies, which is a valid complaint.


----------



## asher

wankerness said:


> I'm sure it was a word with two Gs (since the site doesn't censor feminist) and he was referring to people who text during movies, which is a valid complaint.



That's what I was guessing, but still kinda confused without the -ing on the verb 

I've heard it's quite loud, I'm sure it'll do fine.


----------



## pushpull7

Are you guys for real? 

Lemme rephrase it: I fvcking hate people that have to check their god dammed cell phones for text messages every 5 seconds ESPECIALLY in the theater where you just paid a fortune and want to see the show.

I could have used one of 500,000 derogatory remarks...any of which would be perfectly fitting.


----------



## flint757

You must live in an awful city. 

The only time I've ever hated the movies is when I have to see a new kids movie with my younger relatives because little kids are obnoxious at the theaters. Honestly where I live people pulling their cellphones out is either not noticeable or no one is doing it...you sound cranky. 

You said you haven't been to the theaters in a long time though. All the theaters in my area cracked down big time on people using their phones in the theater.



I'm looking forward to seeing this and Age of Ultron, but I just don't have the time lately and I'm not going to be around this weekend either to go out and see it.


----------



## Promit

wankerness said:


> I'm sure it was a word with two Gs (since the site doesn't censor feminist) and he was referring to people who text during movies, which is a valid complaint.


Oh, was that the site auto censor kicking in? I always forget that thing is running.

Wait. Were you seriously trying to use that word as an insult? What are you, a 12 year old who stumbled out of Xbox Live circa 2007 into the forums with no idea what's happened in the intervening years?


----------



## asher

He lives in Sacramento, of course it's a terrible city!



Jk. And I honestly was really not sure what you were trying to say, lol.


----------



## wankerness

flint757 said:


> You must live in an awful city.
> 
> The only time I've ever hated the movies is when I have to see a new kids movie with my younger relatives because little kids are obnoxious at the theaters. Honestly where I live people pulling their cellphones out is either not noticeable or no one is doing it...you sound cranky.
> 
> You said you haven't been to the theaters in a long time though. All the theaters in my area cracked down big time on people using their phones in the theater.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing this and Age of Ultron, but I just don't have the time lately and I'm not going to be around this weekend either to go out and see it.



I've never been in a theater in which there were ushers that did anything about noise or phones, it's just group after group of loud teenagers that have their cell phones illuminated and held up high in front of their face for half the movie if I go to a horror movie. Normal movies usually aren't as annoying. I should probably take to pirating movies with my cell phone since I could apparently get away with it!


----------



## flint757

I'm either blissfully ignorant or live in an awesome city I guess. Either way I'll take it.


----------



## pushpull7

asher said:


> He lives in Sacramento, of course it's a terrible city!
> 
> 
> 
> Jk. And I honestly was really not sure what you were trying to say, lol.




Squirrel please, I live 20 miles east of "sac" where 500,000 gets you two bedrooms


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

I live in the hood. Northwest side of Indianapolis, close to downtown. The 2 theaters that were within 5 minutes of me closed down a couple years ago because of how bad people were about cell phones, and just being rude as .... in general, to everyone else trying to watch a movie. No one really went to them enough to stay open. They even lowered ticket prices trying to get people to come in. Didn't work. I've walked out of the movie and demanded my money back more than once because of rude ghetto assholes that wouldn't shut up. The theaters wouldn't do anything about it and saying something personally to them would result in police involvement.

So I started driving 20 minutes further to Avon to catch movies a couple years before the theaters close to me even closed down.


----------



## ridner

saw this earlier in the week - was into it!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I tend to go to off peak times where there will be people who really want to see the film and no kids. Avoiding weekends and "&#8364;5 every film Day Deals" helps a lot too.


----------



## Explorer

THIS MOVIE BROKE MY CAPZ LOCK. 

Saw it in 3D. Loved it. 

I wasn't aware that one member here, and MRA-types, have a beef with it. I haven't had as many hard lolz in a long time as I have had reading all those who hate the film because they feel it is feminist. 

Discussion with spoilers:



Spoiler



I think the movie fits in after Thunderdome. Max has had enough time to bond with more folks since those events, leading to him having lost that small child who is clearly able to speak to him. 

I think the "it's moving, eat the lizard" thing also shows how Max has gone even more feral than before. 

The fact that the storm was the only CGI part is insane. Those Cirque guys who were part of the pole truck combat were crazy. The ability to see the actors who were obviously not greenscreened was amazing.



I was reading a story about the lack of serious CGI in this film, and DISCOVERED MY CAPZ LOCK BROKE AGAIN! hOLY FUUUUUUUCK!!!!

There are no stars to rate movies, and no movies either, so I give this one a "It's moving, so I'm going to crush it under my heel and slowly chew on and swallw its head" out of AWESOME!


----------



## flint757

I'm going to see it next Tuesday. I'm psyched!


----------



## AxeHappy

Mayhaps it was because of all the positive hype but that was a solid, "Meh..." to me. *shrugs*


----------



## coffeeflush

FILTHnFEAR said:


> I live in the hood. Northwest side of Indianapolis, close to downtown. The 2 theaters that were within 5 minutes of me closed down a couple years ago because of how bad people were about cell phones, and just being rude as .... in general, to everyone else trying to watch a movie. No one really went to them enough to stay open. They even lowered ticket prices trying to get people to come in. Didn't work. I've walked out of the movie and demanded my money back more than once because of rude ghetto assholes that wouldn't shut up. The theaters wouldn't do anything about it and saying something personally to them would result in police involvement.
> 
> So I started driving 20 minutes further to Avon to catch movies a couple years before the theaters close to me even closed down.



Same thing happened to me while watching Mad Max, 
people kept talking on phone or making fun of movie while the movie was one. I almost lost it 

Here in India we have no other legal alternatives either since most movies don't come on dvd/blu ray till 2-3 years have passed. 

But the annoying crowds in theater have made me decide to never go to a theater again.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

coffeeflush said:


> making fun of movie while the movie was one. I almost lost it



That's the worst. I'll never understand why people would spend the money on overpriced movie tickets just to go and make fun of everything happening in the movie. If it's that goofy, why pay to see it?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Saw it yesterday, because after a crappy few weeks, I needed to treat myself. SO GLAD I SAW IT

I was tempted to go see just based off the trailer alone, figuring "If it's good, it's gonna be great - if it's bad, it's gonna be ....ing awful" and holy .... I was wrong, it was AMAZING.

The fact that the day it came out my friend texted me telling me MRA sites were blowing up about how feminist it was definitely help motivate me to see it. It was definitely a nice change to see an action movie where women are far, far more than eye candy.

I can definitely see where the Borderlands creators got a lot of their inspiration, and the fact that only the Sandstorm, the canyon crash, and Furiosa's missing arm are basically the only examples of CGI in the entire movie is disgustingly awesome. More filmmakers need to make use of practical effects, because honestly, when done right, they look so much better than CGI. More expensive and harder to produce? Sure. But so worth it in the end result, if you ask me.


----------



## mcleanab

Man, what a ride that movie was!

SO much fun! Big, loud, fast-paced, relentless, and WAY over the top. No apologies. It was great...


----------



## mr coffee

WE ARE....WAR BOYS!!!

-m

(Yeah, I know. War boys broke my capz lock.)


----------



## wankerness

Finally saw this today, it more than lived up to expectations. I rewatched Road Warrior yesterday in preparation, which is one of my favorite action movies of all time, but this was just on another planet from that one. He had about 100x the budget and really did have 100x the stuff on screen, the design of the citadel and all the cars was just insane and way more in-depth than anything in Thunderdome, let alone the earlier ones. The amount of stunts was mind-boggling. The theater was full and you could have heard a pin drop after the sandstorm scene, everyone was just floored. Right from that first major action setpiece you can tell you're in the hands of a real master at the top of his game, I've never seen anything that came remotely close to the adrenaline level of this movie. I dragged several friends to it who'd never seen any of the earlier movies and they all ended up loving it and planned on dragging whoever else they could find to it to see it again! The Doof Warrior seemed to be everyone's favorite. 

The only minor qualm I had about it was that I didn't think Tom Hardy had the same charisma and presence that Mel Gibson did in Road Warrior/Thunderdome, but it was a different interpretation of the character entirely so I guess it's an unfair comparison. I'll probably like him more on repeat viewings. Everyone else is perfect, especially the dependably bizarre villainous freaks like Bullet Farmer. Nicholas Hoult manages to imbue his character with some real soul, which is an achievement given how insane his behavior and dialogue is. I kept thinking he looked familiar, but didn't realize who he was until I checked IMDB (I'm most familiar with him as Beast from the last two X-Men movies, and Marcus in About a Boy of course). Charlize Theron is totally at home in this environment and it's good that she really has something to do here, unlike some of the incredibly underdeveloped badass sci-fi characters she's had to play in stuff like Prometheus.

The wives were the only aspect of the trailers that had me worried when I saw them, but their appearances were certainly deceiving, there is nothing wrong with any of their scenes and they have at least as much personality as any of the other major supporting characters in any of these movies. Even Ms. Transformers 3 acquitted herself quite well,


Spoiler



with her death scene actually creating some impact.


 Being a huge genre nut of all periods and thus getting accustomed to 95% of women just standing back and doing nothing in all action scenes, it was such a relief seeing these characters behave as actual people with individual wills. They never just stood still or cowered during any of the fight scenes and were always very actively engaged with protecting each other and themselves, yet weren't given any ridiculous heroic moments that felt like a cheat either. Not that this should be that surprising, even in The Road Warrior the best "muscle" on the good guys' team is that Warrior Woman character.

Truly amazing stuff, I'm going to have to go see it a few more times. Unfortunately the local ultrascreens are either not showing it (for garbage like Pitch Perfect 2, Poltergeist, and Tomorrowland) or have it pushed back to 10:30/1:30 at night for the aforementioned junkheaps. SUCH IS LIFE. This movie delivered more than anything I have ever seen, anyone that likes mayhem and action and incredible imagination and isn't impressed by incoherently edited CGI bull.... with impossible cartoony physics (ex, the last Hobbit movie) owes it to themselves to see this, preferably repeatedly. I don't think we'll ever see the likes of this again, especially if it continues being a "flop" (aka doesn't triple its budget worldwide in the two or three weeks it has before theaters all take it off most screens for whatever else comes out).


----------



## canuck brian

The guys writing those reviews about the movie being a feminist vehicle are hilarious.

That movie ruled.


----------



## wankerness

It's definitely feminist, but not in an annoying or distracting way. It's very blatant about the fact the men screwed everything up and that the women should get a shot at running things, and throws in several (often subtle) examples of how a female-run society would be superior. In particular, I think of the rather touching scene where the redhead wife finds the warboy in the back of the truck. It's less in-your-face and dumb about it than the likes of Aliens, and I think the particular ideas of femininity are more interesting and better-done than that movie where it's just like "women are badass and mothers too, hell yeah!!!"

I just went to see it again this morning, and probably will at least once more this week before they start taking it off of screens. I saw it in 3D this time just for curiosity's sake. The 3D isn't bad at all, though as usual with 3D it doesn't really add anything. Surprisingly, it made some of the action easier to follow since elements in the shots were more separated. The one 3D gimmick shot is at the very end when the guitar and steering wheel fly straight at the camera and the guitar snaps back, haha. I liked the movie even more the second time. I think this is legitimately the best action movie I've ever seen.


----------



## flint757

They pulled it off of the Imax's in my area to make room for another dumb Disney movie, which apparently didn't do too well either. 

Luckily I can see it in June up in Austin on the jumbo screen. Should be epic!


----------



## wankerness

flint757 said:


> They pulled it off of the Imax's in my area to make room for another dumb Disney movie, which apparently didn't do too well either.
> 
> Luckily I can see it in June up in Austin on the jumbo screen. Should be epic!



They never even put it in the local imax theaters here, went straight from Avengers 2 (held over for like 4 weeks) to Tomorrowland (which flopped, very deservedly). I'm hoping they punt tomorrowland and put Mad Max in there for a week but more likely we'll just get another week of Tomorrowland and then San Andreas or Jurassic Park or whatever stupid CGI blockbuster is next. Oh well. The movie wasn't filmed in imax so you're probably not missing out on much as long as you see it in a decent regular theater. (aka, don't wait until it's in the dollar theater, it benefits from a big screen and good sound). The "jumbo screen" sounds good, I'm still hoping it somehow gets put on one of the ultrascreens around here. I could watch this movie repeatedly, and definitely would if I didn't have to drive 25 miles or more for every showing.

From what I've heard, the best way to see it is with the silly D-Box feature, which apparently seems like it was designed for this movie. (Basically, D-Box is a weird thing only in a few theaters in the country where your seat moves programmed along with the action, ex it goes up and down as the vehicles on screen go over hills, that kind of thing). There isn't one any closer to me than Chicago, but if there was I'd definitely want to check it out.

EDIT: Here's a bunch of behind-the-scenes footage. Pretty awesome how many of those vehicles were actually driving IRL at once. I also love how the Doof Warrior's vehicle/guitar actually worked, you can hear him playing it in some of the footage! Unsurprisingly the shots with the actors in them are mostly on stationary vehicles, but I love that there's only really green screen in a couple of the shots in that video, unless you count the greenscreen armband Charlize is wearing.

[YOUTUBEVID]hatTUJT0Kxg[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## flint757

It may very well not have been in the IMAX locally here either. Haven't been to the theaters in months. When I went to check on showings I saw that Tomorrowland was on the AMC IMAX and Cinemark XD screens. It was a bit disappointing as the level of action warrants that full immersion. Even if the resolution isn't IMAX quality it'd be awesome to see on a massive screen. It'd be awesome to do the D-box thing as well, but I don't believe any theaters in my area have it. That'd be so freaking cool though.


----------



## Sofos

Saw this at the local drive-in, it was fantastic. The entire movie, all I could think was how much Mr. Torgue (Borderlands) would love this film.


----------



## Nyx Erebos

I'm wondering why people say that the movie is feminist. Humans want to survive and you know, women are humans too... I might be too used to feminists trying to put women on a pedestal so when they fight for their basic rights it's not feminism in my mind. To me they were slaves who happened to be females. It surprises me even more because when I saw the scene where Max meets the group, I thought "wow what a way to objectify women".


----------



## Rosal76

Sofos said:


> Saw this at the local drive-in, it was fantastic. The entire movie, all I could think was how much Mr. Torgue (Borderlands) would love this film.



Which is funny because Borderlands uses several Mad Max/Road Warrior/Beyond Thunderdome references in their game.

Mad Mel from Borderlands. His strong visual reference to Lord Humungous and his vehicle that appears in "The Road Warrior".
Mad Moxxi's Underdome Riot name and arena location.
I don't know the character's name but I saw a villian in the Pre-sequel that looks like Master Blaster from "Beyond Thunderdome".


----------



## flint757

The only aspect of that film that was 'pro-feminism' IMO was that most action movies are so 'anti-women' (not exactly what I mean, but I think you get the point) and this one didn't really make it even relevant beyond them being the rulers wives. It gave them equal roles to the men in the film and didn't make it all about their asses and titties (see Michael bay films for reference ).


----------



## Xaios

Djod approves.


----------



## wankerness

Nyx Erebos said:


> I'm wondering why people say that the movie is feminist. Humans want to survive and you know, women are humans too... I might be too used to feminists trying to put women on a pedestal so when they fight for their basic rights it's not feminism in my mind. To me they were slaves who happened to be females.



I think you make the common mistake of conflating feminazis with feminists. Wanting equal human rights IS feminist, so their messages on the walls of their cage about "women are not objects," etc are certainly feminist. The more interesting feminist content is more subtle, though. It comes more in the refrains that the men screwed up the world, that the brutal society they've got going is the wrong thing, and that if given a chance to rule women would show more compassion and it would work better. A rundown of some of the key scenes with the feminist themes would be:

1) the old caretaker lady is the only one in the entire Citadel we're ever shown to have any appreciation for history or making any attempt to pass down traditions from before civilization failed. Immortan Joe is purely trying to run some kind of crazy dictatorship where he mindwarps the warboys into thinking he's literally some kind of god and intentionally erases history. This is hard to catch at first since it's done so subtly - basically, the women's "pen" is the only place you see any remnants of society that aren't completely warped (ex the piano) and her tattoos are entirely notes about history, which is hard to catch of course.

2) the scene where the women defend Nux from death because he's "just a kid," but are simultaneously screaming at him that he's been brainwashed. "Who killed the world??" is a line that gets repeated a couple times in reference to the warlike testosterone-driven behavior that the movie associates with a purely male outlook.

3) the part where Capable finds Nux in the back of the truck and sort of tries to puzzle through the mindset of the War Boys. It gives some explanation of their crazy beliefs (with Valhalla and all shiny and chrome, etc) and shows how much more effective her just being compassionate is, since for the rest of the movie he's basically her puppy and he emerges as one of the most heroic characters.

4) the remants of the women in the desert, obviously. Their time in isolation after their society has collapsed has led to them starting to turn into a similar kind of feral existence where they have to kill intruders (ex the line from Dag about "somehow I thought you ladies were above all that" in response to the old lady talking about how she blasts people in the medulla). Still, there's the old woman with the seeds, they all have some kind of hope instead of nihilism, and all of them instantly accept Max/Nux as soon as they know they're "allies." Women are constantly equated to bringing a necessary compassion to society and as being growers and lifebringers. The "mother's milk" is also deployed as a metaphor a few times, but it's done subtly enough it's not annoying.



Nyx Erebos said:


> *It surprises me even more because when I saw the scene where Max meets the group, I thought "wow what a way to objectify women".*



That's dumb. They're not filmed in a leery way at all, at any point. For counterpoint, check out the way Michael Bay films Megan Fox in the first couple transformers, with tons of leery shots of her butt hanging out of her shorts as she leans over car hoods and it's all filmed very clearly so you know exactly what you're supposed to be drooling over. There's NONE of that here, any focus on their bodies has to be done deliberately by the viewer since they're never the focus of any shot, unless you count the shots of Splendid's pregnant belly, but I don't think those were meant to titillate. Their get-ups are what sex slaves would be given to wear in that kind of crazy society, and it's not like they had a change of overalls. It sounds to me like you're just trying to grasp at straws to discredit the idea of it being feminist cause that would make you like it less, or something.

ANYWAY, I picked up the art/making-of book. There's some really cool stuff in here since the movie had been in development for nearly 20 years and thus went through some pretty radical character redesigns over that time. Ex, check out some of the concepts for Immortan Joe here. The thing about him dyeing himself blue with detergent offerings from the wretched would have been quite a sight!







There's a ton of behind-the-scenes pictures and stills and shots of props and stuff too. It also has some details about the way that characters were written. One thing I liked was that the concept for the wives was that they'd behave like "five heads of a hydra," and they'd sent those five actresses out for a few weeks to practice together to coordinate their movements and really get comfortable with each other. It definitely shows in the movie, particularly the scene where Furiosa and Max get in a fist fight and they're all trying to help her.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^I picked it up too. There is so many things I didn't notice even after seeing it twice. The attention to detail is crazy.

LOL at the original "warrior boys" looking like the Thunderdome guards.


----------



## Nyx Erebos

wankerness said:


> I think you make the common mistake of conflating feminazis with feminists. Wanting equal human rights IS feminist, so their messages on the walls of their cage about "women are not objects," etc are certainly feminist.



Fair enough even though I can't wrap my head around that statement. If I was enslaved I would fight as hard as them and I'm a man.



wankerness said:


> 1) the old caretaker lady is the only one in the entire Citadel we're ever shown to have any appreciation for history or making any attempt to pass down traditions from before civilization failed. Immortan Joe is purely trying to run some kind of crazy dictatorship where he mindwarps the warboys into thinking he's literally some kind of god and intentionally erases history. This is hard to catch at first since it's done so subtly - basically, the women's "pen" is the only place you see any remnants of society that aren't completely warped (ex the piano) and her tattoos are entirely notes about history, which is hard to catch of course.



Yes and there are women who are used to produce milk, does it make the movie anti-women ? It's not because there's one sane person (who happens to be a woman) that the movie is feminist.



wankerness said:


> 2) the scene where the women defend Nux from death because he's "just a kid," but are simultaneously screaming at him that he's been brainwashed. "Who killed the world??" is a line that gets repeated a couple times in reference to the warlike testosterone-driven behavior that the movie associates with a purely male outlook.



That's a stretch. You can overinterpret anything and make everything feminist.



wankerness said:


> 3) the part where Capable finds Nux in the back of the truck and sort of tries to puzzle through the mindset of the War Boys. It gives some explanation of their crazy beliefs (with Valhalla and all shiny and chrome, etc) and shows how much more effective her just being compassionate is, since for the rest of the movie he's basically her puppy and he emerges as one of the most heroic characters.



That encounter was so stupid imo... trust is nonexistent in this world and when she sees one of those who chase her, she's all soft with him, in a very stereotypical womanly way... I honestly facepalmed in the theater.



wankerness said:


> 4) the remants of the women in the desert, obviously. Their time in isolation after their society has collapsed has led to them starting to turn into a similar kind of feral existence where they have to kill intruders (ex the line from Dag about "somehow I thought you ladies were above all that" in response to the old lady talking about how she blasts people in the medulla). Still, there's the old woman with the seeds, they all have some kind of hope instead of nihilism, and all of them instantly accept Max/Nux as soon as they know they're "allies." Women are constantly equated to bringing a necessary compassion to society and as being growers and lifebringers. The "mother's milk" is also deployed as a metaphor a few times, but it's done subtly enough it's not annoying.



Maybe I wasn't paying attention but I don't understand why there are only women. Were there only women in the "green land" (I don't know how it's called in english) ? If it was a city composed of scholar women I guess it's feminist. Otherwise it's just a group of women who grew up away from the citadel so they're not brainwashed.



wankerness said:


> That's dumb. They're not filmed in a leery way at all, at any point. For counterpoint, check out the way Michael Bay films Megan Fox in the first couple transformers, with tons of leery shots of her butt hanging out of her shorts as she leans over car hoods and it's all filmed very clearly so you know exactly what you're supposed to be drooling over. There's NONE of that here, any focus on their bodies has to be done deliberately by the viewer since they're never the focus of any shot, unless you count the shots of Splendid's pregnant belly, but I don't think those were meant to titillate. Their get-ups are what sex slaves would be given to wear in that kind of crazy society, and it's not like they had a change of overalls. It sounds to me like you're just trying to grasp at straws to discredit the idea of it being feminist cause that would make you like it less, or something.



First I want to say that I enjoyed the movie (not the greatest movie of all time but enjoyable). Then seriously that scene where Max meet them didn't make you laugh ? If I remember correctly (I might be wrong in which case I'm just a pervert lol) it's a slow motion pan in on scantily dressed women pouring water on themselves and taking off chastity belts. Yes now that you mention it it reminds me of scenes akin to the one from Transformers, hot women being hot.

Ultimately it seems to me that people see women as totally different beings than men so when something happens involving them, we try to interpret it with a different mindset. Maybe it was shot with a feminist's eye but if it's the case I just don't understand what it means .


----------



## wankerness

I think that was the least leery way that scene could have possibly been filmed. You get no "butt shots" or "cleavage shots" in the entire movie even though they're that scantily clad. Anyway, agree to disagree I suppose. I know the movie was re-written by one of the V..... [LOL at the auto-filter, I guess anatomy is off-limits] Monologue authors to improve it, but I have never actually read any feminist interpretations of the movie or any reviews that talk about it. I've only read a couple reviews of the movie and they were just the advance ones, all of what I posted is just what I saw in the movie (I've seen it 3 times now!). 

My summary of why it's feminist would be simply that the main plot of the movie revolves around women's struggle to escape male oppression and instate a society based around equal rights and collaboration between the genders. That isn't really a matter of opinion, that's actually the plot. Max and Nux obviously are main characters as well, but they just sort of support the goal. Furiosa definitely struck me as more the main character than Max.

And yes, the old War Boy designs were retarded! Really glad they went the direction they ended up using in the movie.






Spamming this thread again, so I decided to edit post instead of responding to myself. One thing about the movie that isn't getting praised much is the soundtrack, which I guess is sort of generic modern action movie soundtrack in comparison to most of the rest of the movie, which could never be described as generic modern action movie. However, the middle of this track is so hype-worthy, this is the best part of the score by far IMO, it's for the second big chase scene (the one that starts with motorcycle bombing and ends with "[they] went under the wheels." It starts out just pure hype but that huge string refrain thing works so well, it's simultaneously triumphant and really melancholy, and supports the action so damn well. Listening to this makes me want to go see it AGAIN! I'm going to be in withdrawal for the months between it being out of theaters and available on video. 



Note: the dub-step "wubs" at the beginning of the track are the one thing in the whole score that I DIDN'T like.  Awesomeness starts ~2:00 with the gradual crescendo to the bit I was talking about ~3:00. It helps that the blasts behind the 3:00 section are roughly matched to explosions from grenades being tossed by motorcyclists flying over the heroes, and guys being shot off the motorcycles.  Then the second time it happens is when the pregnant belly gets used as a body shield, which is one of the biggest "hero" moments in the flick. Greattttt stuff.


----------



## MFB

> Aaron Clarey isn&#8217;t really a Mad Max fan.
> 
> This is pretty clear already given that his viral rant about Fury Road doesn&#8217;t betray much knowledge of the franchise at all&#8212;he doesn&#8217;t seem aware that &#8220;the director of Fury Road&#8221; he reviles is, in fact, George Miller, the director of the entire Mad Max franchise. He calls one of the most iconic Australian cultural exports of all time a &#8220;piece of American culture.&#8221; He boldly states &#8220;No one barks orders to Max!&#8221; when, in fact, all three previous Mad Max films feature Max taking orders from someone (Roger Ward&#8217;s Captain Fifi in Mad Max, Michael Preston&#8217;s Papagallo in The Road Warrior, Tina Turner&#8217;s Auntie Entity in Beyond Thunderdome).
> 
> But the single biggest sign Clarey doesn&#8217;t know the first damn thing about what George Miller or Mad Max is his triumphalist line: &#8220;When the .... hits the fan, it will be men like Mad Max who will be in charge.&#8221;
> 
> Mad Max isn&#8217;t in charge of anything throughout the Mad Max film franchise. Max is emphatically not the archetype of the badass hero who gets the girl, gets the crown, and rules as a patriarch over society as is his due. He&#8217;s a ....ed-up loner who isn&#8217;t fit to live among civilized people; who begins each film alone, wounded, broken, and who ends each film in the same state or worse.
> 
> [&#8230;]
> 
> All the Mad Max films have had tragic endings, and if you don&#8217;t grasp that this is the tragedy at the heart of Mad Max (and the gritty Westerns and samurai films Mad Max emulates) then you don&#8217;t get Mad Max. If you think Max has an awesome life and we&#8217;re supposed to wish we were him, you really don&#8217;t get Mad Max



â&#8364;&#732;Mad Maxâ&#8364;&#8482;: How Menâ&#8364;&#8482;s Rights Activists Killed the World - The Daily Beast


----------



## Explorer

We were talking about Fury Road this past weekend, and among the guys who had shown up to a social event, everyone who had seen it not only wanted to see it initially, but wanted to do anything which would piss off MRA fools. 

I consider that to be an encouraging sign regarding how outdated the anti-woman ideas spouted by the MRA folks have become, and how people can't help but notice that MRA folks only talk about women, and not about how to support men without making it about how women are to blame. 

Did I mention I've now seen Fury Road twice?


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Haven't seen this yet, my brothers are being flakes and i promised to see it with them. 

it's only grossed $283,116,217 worldwide, while technically successful i don't think this will be the film that ushers practical stuntwork back in a big way... Partly because, IMO, the franchise is too old for today's younger set who won't buy anything that doesn't resemble a franchise they recognize. 

Here's hoping it does better on home release or streaming sites.

kinda off-topic, but because i work as a digital content producer/journalist my biggest pet-peeve is seeing others in my profession suck at their job. case in point: 






^ this is the headline 






^ this is the correction. If you work at a reputable, serious establishment (see: not Daily Dot), your editor pulls you aside, asks why you didn't confirm this detail before hitting publish and then tells you to fix the headline to avoid potential lawsuits. 

furthermore, most of the articles reference sites, a plurality, or MRAs as a plurality, implying several groups, when it is one site which maintains: 






so congratulation digi-journos; you gave ROK more site views (the real sin here) in one week than they get in a month because research takes a back seat in the age of Vox, webstory factories, and native content.


----------



## asher

It can say that all it wants, but if you look at what's actually up there...

And RoK is *by no means* the only place voicing MRA style critiques of the movie.

Also, Vox is pretty damn well researched


----------



## Ibanezsam4

asher said:


> It can say that all it wants, but if you look at what's actually up there...
> 
> And RoK is *by no means* the only place voicing MRA style critiques of the movie.
> 
> Also, Vox is pretty damn well researched



i could be in full agreement with members of the IRA but not be a member of the IRA... this is where the difference is important. 

if MRA sites were smart, they could take advantage of this misreporting and sue for damages, saying reporters aligning them with ROK damages their reputation (its happened to journalists before, hence why we have guidelines) 

it becomes doubly important when you realize ROK trolls and baits stories to get story-factories to re-post them for content. they take advantage of the inherent laziness in the profession. 

we can talk about Vox another time, but tl;dr.. don't give RoK any more ad money, and don't encourage bad journalism


----------



## asher

That's a terrible example, since all MRAs do is write bull.... about masculinity and feminists on the internet 

Anyway. Awesome movie thread...


----------



## Varcolac

Oh what a movie. What a lovely movie. Shiny and chrome. Witness!

This was billed to me by two different people as the best action movie they'd seen for years. One, your typical blokey bloke who'd definitely not describe himself as feminist and has fairly traditional ideas of women's roles and place in society. The other, a self-described (albeit with tongue slightly in cheek) "misandrist lesbian separatist."

I agree with both their assessments: movie is awesome, Furiosa is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## wankerness

Saw it for the fifth time yesterday, still just as good! They are taking it off the matinee schedule after today unfortunately to make room for lots of garbage I don't want to watch. Guess I'll just be going to the dollar theater for a while, I think Jurassic World is the only other movie this summer I have any interest in at all.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I'm reading the "Art of Mad Max Fury Road" at the moment. I went to get through it all before I see the film again since it explains and points out a lot of things you would miss in the film.


----------



## wankerness

Lorcan Ward said:


> I'm reading the "Art of Mad Max Fury Road" at the moment. I went to get through it all before I see the film again since it explains and points out a lot of things you would miss in the film.



I like that it has stuff about Gas Town and Bulletfarm when you don't even see them in the movie. Just shows how thoroughly they thought through all the setting stuff, which is a big reason why the movie's so immersive. You get the feeling everything is a real society and the lack of standard exposition/explanation makes it seem even more massive and overwhelming. The way they did some of the exposition is truly brilliant, especially the first scene with the "witnessing." The trailer makes that guy jumping with the explosives just look like a pure action movie money shot, while in context in the movie it's got all kinds of other stuff going on and when it shows the reactions of all the other warboys and how the guy clearly thinks he's doing something incredibly righteous it almost has some kind of beauty to it. A similar thing happens with that incredible shot of the vehicle getting sucked into the storm and exploding and spraying bodies everywhere - the music and the way the scene is filmed certainly emphasizes the loss of life and how terrifying the whole thing is at the same time as being totally awesome. This movie is the best.


----------



## asher

hey girl


----------



## wankerness

asher said:


> hey girl



Those are so bad they almost make me like the movie less


----------



## asher

I thought they were hilarious


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Finally saw this. Holy crap. agreed with every positive review above about the action, the aesthetic, the performances. 

Worth seeing in theaters just to experience the sound design (i.e. the doof warrior). 

it was an over-the-top in every way (the pole cat stunts were my favorite). 

Easily my second favorite action movie (behind 13 Assassins).

The simplicity of the plot is what makes it awesome, however it's the reason i can't cal it my favorite. 

The films have such a wild aesthetic and design and anthropology there is no way to put the whole universe on-screen the way it deserves. This is begging for a warhammer 40k treatment for it to be fleshed out. 

i guess that's a credit to George Miller for giving me something i want more of... but as it stands now the whole universe is in his head (correct me if i'm wrong). 

so yeah.. give me more Mr. Miller. and don't be gentle


----------



## Varcolac

Ibanezsam4 said:


> The films have such a wild aesthetic and design and anthropology there is no way to put the whole universe on-screen the way it deserves. This is begging for a warhammer 40k treatment for it to be fleshed out


 It kind of made me want to dust off my old Gorkamorka figures. 

For the uninitiated, Gorkamorka was basically "28mm miniature Mad Max squad RPG in space, WITH ORKZ."







Oh wot a waagh! Wot a luvvly waaagh!


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Varcolac said:


> It kind of made me want to dust off my old Gorkamorka figures.
> 
> For the uninitiated, Gorkamorka was basically "28mm miniature Mad Max squad RPG in space, WITH ORKZ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wot a waagh! Wot a luvvly waaagh!



i really wish i could rep right now


----------



## asher

From my impressions of it second hand, sounds like there is fairly liberal credit to be given to 40k's wonderful Ork Boyz


----------



## Varcolac

Not enuff red wunz. Didn't go fasta.


----------



## fps

This film, wow, I am not a big blockbuster watcher, and this re-affirmed my faith in big cinema. Fantastic, epic all round experience.


----------



## jeremyb

I thought it was ok, but decidedly average, and certainly not a touch on the original, the story was just a bit predictable and boring, the sped up sequences were lame...


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Shun the non-believer, SHUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNuh!



Varcolac said:


> It kind of made me want to dust off my old Gorkamorka figures.
> 
> For the uninitiated, Gorkamorka was basically "28mm miniature Mad Max squad RPG in space, WITH ORKZ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wot a waagh! Wot a luvvly waaagh!


Does no-one remember Odd Rods?


----------



## wankerness

jeremyb said:


> I thought it was ok, but decidedly average, and certainly not a touch on the original, the story was just a bit predictable and boring, the sped up sequences were lame...



"The original?" The original has practically nothing in common with it, they might as well be different genres. What a weird comparison. The original is practically a Death Wish clone set in Australia but with cars instead of guns and a slightly sci-fi bent, this is just pure insanity in total post-apocalypse world. I can't see saying this story was more predictable and boring than that paint-by-numbers revenge movie, either. I like the original a lot, don't get me wrong, but to hold it up as some shining example of originality and action cinema compared to this is nuts. Maybe if you were talking about Mad Max 2 instead you'd be able to make a case


----------



## fps

wankerness said:


> "The original?" The original has practically nothing in common with it, they might as well be different genres. What a weird comparison. The original is practically a Death Wish clone set in Australia but with cars instead of guns and a slightly sci-fi bent, this is just pure insanity in total post-apocalypse world. I can't see saying this story was more predictable and boring than that paint-by-numbers revenge movie, either. I like the original a lot, don't get me wrong, but to hold it up as some shining example of originality and action cinema compared to this is nuts. Maybe if you were talking about Mad Max 2 instead you'd be able to make a case



I agree, and if I remember right there was lots of speeding up footage in the first one, which this one presumably is linking itself with.


----------



## wankerness

fps said:


> I agree, and if I remember right there was lots of speeding up footage in the first one, which this one presumably is linking itself with.



Yeah, much of the driving footage in the first two is sped up.


----------



## mongey

late to the party and finally got to watch it over the weekend

I enjoyed it as a fun movie . practicality no story or character development but hey , it had a charger with tank tracks. who needs character development


----------



## wankerness

There's plenty of character development, it's done through acting and actions that characters take instead of dialogue. It's rather funny that in the action-dominated moviescape right now that even junk like Age of Ultron has to constantly tell us exactly what every character is thinking via dialogue and that Mad Max seems to have confused so many people, but here we are.


----------



## mongey

wankerness said:


> There's plenty of character development, it's done through acting and actions that characters take instead of dialogue. It's rather funny that in the action-dominated moviescape right now that even junk like Age of Ultron has to constantly tell us exactly what every character is thinking via dialogue and that Mad Max seems to have confused so many people, but here we are.



To each their own man . yeah there may be character development but it all felt a little rushed to me . were Nux's experiences really enough to justify going against everything he lived his whole life for and was prepared to die for ,even wanted to die for ?


----------



## BigBaldIan

wankerness said:


> There's plenty of character development, it's done through acting and actions that characters take instead of dialogue. It's rather funny that in the action-dominated moviescape right now that even junk like Age of Ultron has to constantly tell us exactly what every character is thinking via dialogue and that Mad Max seems to have confused so many people, but here we are.



However what dialogue there is I thought was pretty powerful, when Max first says, "Max, my name is Max..." and tells Furiosa that he's sorry before relieving the pressure on her collapsing lung. You can see the faint flicker of empathy and humanity right there.


----------



## wankerness

mongey said:


> To each their own man . yeah there may be character development but it all felt a little rushed to me . were Nux's experiences really enough to justify going against everything he lived his whole life for and was prepared to die for ,even wanted to die for ?



After he got tripped up by the chain and then indirectly caused the death of Angharad he realizes he can't go back. Also, it's explained he barely has any time left to live. Plus, if that redhead was cuddling up to you you'd probably sell your soul too.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Max says a start of the film "A man reduced to a single instinct, survive", he joins Furiosa because he has already suffered at the hands of the war boys and that was when he was a prized bloodbag, harming the prized wife would come with a horrific punishment. Then Nux is largely responsible for her death or at least he takes the blame solely on himself and knows the consequences. He is already broken at the point before she comforts him. 

Since its 90% wall to wall action it may seem like there was little story but George said the film is like an Iceburg, underneath there was an insane amount of world building. Two religions, multiple locations, hierarchies, humanised villains, deeply motivated characters, cultures etc etc all with minimal dialogue. A lot of it went way over people's heads since it wasn't spoon fed to them like Avengers or any other action film out these days but George says he's been overwhelmed how much people were able to pick up on despite that.

Also everyone needs to see this:


----------



## flint757

Off topic, but I had watched Avengers: Age of Ultron yesterday and it was incredibly underwhelming. Script writing seems to be falling to the wayside as marvel widens its universe. Not only is it spoon fed, but it isn't even done well.


----------



## Vostre Roy

^ Well, there's my new laptop wallpaper


----------



## 777timesgod

mongey said:


> late to the party and finally got to watch it over the weekend
> 
> I enjoyed it as a fun movie . practicality no story or character development but hey , it had a charger with tank tracks. who needs character development



Unless this "character development" is a type of rocket launcher, we do not want to hear about it...


----------



## Rosal76

I watched the movie a few weeks ago and enjoyed it. Writer/producer/director, George Miller did a excellent job on this movie. Definately wouldn't mind watching this movie again.

However, I would have liked to have seen a continuation to Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome (1985). As many of you have seen at the end of Thunderdome, Savannah Nix and her tribe made it to the bombed out Syndey, Austrailia city. And then Savannah gives her nightly speech of, "how they light up the city, etc, etc, etc".

IMHO, to me, just my opinion, Savannah's speech/Thunderdome end scene is the end of the one chapter and the beginning of another. The end chapter of long desert roads and people looking and living like barbarians and the beginning chapter of people living in civilized cities with electrical power. In short, my take on the ending of Thunderdome took us out of the what we are used to seeing in Max Max movies and into the future of living in cities. Would be cool to see a new Mad Max movie take place in this "modern city". Not to sound too indepth/sentimental here but..., this is the 2nd time (talking Road Warrior and Thunderdome and not Fury Road) Max sacrificed himself so other people can survive. It would be nice to have seen the individuals Max saved flourish in the sequels. IMHO, of course.  

Obviously, Mad Max is George Miller's baby and he can do whatever he wants to it and long desert roads and people looking and living like barbarians is a strong signature in his movies and plus, people are obviously happy with the new movie so...


----------



## wankerness

Miller has kind of disowned Thunderdome (he only directed half of it) plus a ton of series fans hate it, so I'm not surprised they didn't continue it.


----------



## Rosal76

wankerness said:


> Miller has kind of disowned Thunderdome (he only directed half of it) plus a ton of series fans hate it, so I'm not surprised they didn't continue it.



I didn't like it at first and I can completely understand why many other fans would hate it. Now, I freaking love it. I just love the progression/personality of the different locations and its inhabitants going from:

Armed barbarians with mowhawks in Thunderdome.
To cave dweller children/teenagers in the Crack in the earth.
To Jedediah the Pilot's hideout and his airplane.
To finally, the lit up city. The beginning of modern civilization.

IMHO, the original Mad Max triliogy, not including Fury Road, is one of the those rare trilogies in which I think everything is complete. Good progression, forward thinking, let's not look "too far into the past for futures success", etc, etc, etc. Anyways, just my IMHO.


----------



## wankerness

I think they couldn't have followed those characters in the city without fast forwarding 100 years and thus being unable to use Max as a character. The narration at the end there does go way into the future, kinda like the boy's narration in The Road Warrior. It makes sense that coastal cities would have pockets of civilization like that and then the vast outback would be a hellhole. Fury Road definitely has a ton of progression in terms of the "savages'" society from The Road Warrior. Miller said it was intended to take place after Road Warrior and Thunderdome, so he didn't rewrite the continuity or anything. 

But yeah, the format of these movies so far is like old westerns, the gunslinger helps some outcasts and then rides off into the sunset once his duty is done, never to deal with them again. Since the gunslinger is the title character, of course each movie follows him instead of the people he moved on from. I guess we'll see if they break that pattern for the next one since this movie was as much about Furiosa as him, and seems to be the more popular character generally.


----------



## awake69

As much as I liked Fury Road, I just had a really difficult time seeing Max as more of a peripheral character as opposed to the main focus. I thought the visuals were nothing short of awe inspiring...but awesome visuals and mind blowing action sequences doesn't necessarily make an awesome story. 

Many people argue that, like in Road Warrior, Max really is just a guy that falls into a bad situation and rolls with it. However, unlike Road Warrior, Max is merely an accessory as opposed to the primary focus in his own story here. He is to Fury Road what the Gyro Captain was to Road Warrior. I just found myself wondering why he was even there other than to justify calling this a Mad Max movie. 

When all is said and done, if you showed this to an audience of people who have no idea who Mad Max is and remove his name from the title, I would wager most would call this Furiosa's movie.


----------



## wankerness

awake69 said:


> As much as I liked Fury Road, I just had a really difficult time seeing Max as more of a peripheral character as opposed to the main focus. I thought the visuals were nothing short of awe inspiring...but awesome visuals and mind blowing action sequences doesn't necessarily make an awesome story.
> 
> Many people argue that, like in Road Warrior, Max really is just a guy that falls into a bad situation and rolls with it. However, unlike Road Warrior, Max is merely an accessory as opposed to the primary focus in his own story here. He is to Fury Road what the Gyro Captain was to Road Warrior. I just found myself wondering why he was even there other than to justify calling this a Mad Max movie.
> 
> When all is said and done, if you showed this to an audience of people who have no idea who Mad Max is and remove his name from the title, I would wager most would call this Furiosa's movie.



Considering the primary arc of the movie is Max being a crazy loner at the beginning, starting to work as a team with others, finally saying his name and then riding off into the sunset after successfully assisting Furiosa and co I don't really get this argument. He has far fewer lines than Furiosa, because that's how his character is supposed to be. They're given about equal weight, he's just more reactive because that's how the character is. He definitely bookends the movie.


----------



## mongey

to be honest the less tom hardy mumbles in a movie, the better it probably is


----------



## MFB

TOM HARDY IS A PRECIOUS CINNAMON ROLL THAT'S TOO GOOD FOR THIS WORLD, YOU SHUSH THAT MOUTH OF YOURS.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

mongey said:


> to be honest the less^H^H^H^Hmore tom hardy mumbles in a movie, the better it probably is


ftfy

No, seriously, one of the things I loved about the movie were all the non-verbals. Where he just holds out the chain attached to his neck and grunts, loved that.

Don't get me wrong, loved *Locke* too -- which is almost entirely clearly enunciated dialog on the part of Hardy -- so ... there's that.

The arc could just as easily have been described from Furiosa's perspective, but it's called Mad Max because that's the name of the franchise.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Honestly the funniest line of the whole movie was when Max was chained to Nux's car - "CONFUCAMUS"


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Here you go, gang. Just released by one of my favorite YouTube channels: CineFix.


----------

